# herbal treatment for 'partial' seizures?



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all. I have a 3 yr old chi who has been diagnosed with partial seizures. She has been 'fly biting' and being terrified by unknown ghosts that chase her. They are called 'focal' seizures. Phenobarbital has helped alot. She still snaps at non existant flys, but that is better, and the 'ghosts' have gone. In this months YOUR DOG there is an article that mentions a herbal product called huperzine or (hupercine) that helped that dog in the article. This vet is Dr. Nicholas Dodman from Tufts vet school, so he is not a fly by night vet! My vet is not comfortable with holistic medicine. She offered to refer me to a holistic vet, but I don't want to leave her. 

What do you all think? Sue


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Well you know me. I'd probably try it. I'd also give taurine, which is supposed to help with seizures as many dogs have a deficiency. (Taurine is usually associated with cats.) I'll see if I can find some studies on it.

Oh, and there's no reason why you can't have two vets. One for conventional medicine, one for another opinion with a holistic slant. 

Edit, a couple interesting links:

Taurine

Taurine for Dogs with Epilepsy - VetInfo

The Role of a Natural Healthy Diet in the Management of Canine Epilepsy


----------

